# hs_err_pid



## babs260 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,
Whenever I try to play games in pogo.com I keep getting knocked offline and a notepad comes up on my desktop that says hs_err_pid with different numbers each time. When I open the notepad it says java runtime error. I have uninstalled and re installed java...can anyone help me?


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello & welcome to TSF , 

not saying that your system is infected 

but what type of antivirus & spyware protection do you use ?

do you visit many online game sites to play ?

when was the last time you cleaned your software ?

like emptying the internet caches thru (internet options) in the control pannel ?

doing a disk cleanup ?

doing a defragment ?

did you happen to remove any infections recently ? 
for removing infections can disable or cause programs to act weirdly or stop functioning !

when was the last time you went to (Microsofts update site) ? when going there do you just do the (recommended scan) or the (custom scan) ? do the custom scan !!!


----------



## babs260 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi I did an windows update,did a defrag,and cleaned out my caches. the only game site I use is pogo...when I went to pogo help...it said something about looking for sun java console...I can't find it...but yet when I test my java it is updated ...but when I go into a game I get...java not found or not working


----------



## the alien (Jul 10, 2008)

If you don't have SP2

Install SP2 for XP and it should clear it up. Microsoft and Java don't play nice for some reason.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello 

this is true 

you may need updates from microsoft 

follow this link 

http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us

do the custome scan / not the recommended 

install all updates


----------



## babs260 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have SP3....could that be the problem?


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello , 

i dont think so for i play at pogo also & i have my system compleatly updated 

you may need to uninstall java & reinstall it 

here is a link to download it 

http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

you can save it to your desktop then do the uninstall / a disk cleanup / a defrag 

then reboot 

then install


----------



## rowell (Mar 7, 2010)

hello,

I'm 13 and have been looking around for an answer just like you.

I've noticed very little people know why Java and Windows XP play up like this.

I recently brought a computer with Windows XP service pack 3.

I play a little runescape here and there and this error always occured.

Like you i also got very frustrated and hated these errors to.....

So i set out on a journey to find out why...........Sent in a couple of bug reports to Java they knew nothin........Looked around on the Web and i found a guy said to download Service Pack 2..........

So to answer your question..........

Download Service Pack 2.........

The reason your gettin these errors is because Java arn't smart enough to make it able to run 100% on Service Pack 3.......

My error logs stopped tell me if yours did.......


----------

